# Rolling in Poo?



## Cujo&Rubysnacks (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure if it is normal behavior for a Hedgehog to actually roll in feces but My albino hedgehog who's name is Ruby does. I've watched her numerous times go to the bathroom and then flop over on her side and move around rolling in it getting it all over her sides. She's even gone into my cats litter boxes when I've let her free to run around and played in their litter box and rolled in My cats feces too getting covered in it. That cannot be normal?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

That's one way to annoint! It sounds like what some dogs do. They like the scent and roll in it to save it!


----------

